# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Apps for wearables >  Augumenta Interaction Platform, software toolkit designed to implement natural, touch-free interaction on all vision-enabled wearables, Augumenta Ltd., Oulu, Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Augumenta Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Augumenta Interaction Platform
July 21, 2014




> Augumenta develops interaction solutions for wearable devices. Combining hand gestures and augmented reality, the company’s software enables new ways to control applications and devices. Headquartered in Oulu, Finland, with a support hub in Taipei, Taiwan, Augumenta licenses its products to global OEMs, integrators and developers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SD Times Blog: Augumenta projects a gesture-controlled augmented reality"

by Rob Marvin
July 30, 2014

----------

